# river gar



## jacobwhite (Jul 29, 2011)

caught a 3 1/2 foot spotted gar around 15 pounds


----------



## WVSMALLIEHUNTER (Jun 7, 2011)

what part of the river did you get him? and what did you get him on? that's a good one. here is a couple from earlier this spring.


----------



## jacobwhite (Jul 29, 2011)

better pics


----------



## jacobwhite (Jul 29, 2011)

on a piece of cut skipjack and thanks


----------



## jacobwhite (Jul 29, 2011)

better pic same gar


----------



## WVSMALLIEHUNTER (Jun 7, 2011)

real nice.....man he's thick!!


----------

